# Brechung der Tiefe-Entzauberungen



## calvin123 (1. Oktober 2009)

Seit dem Hotfix gibt es ja jetzt die Möglichkeit Tiefenkristalle zu entzaubern.
Brechung der Tiefe
Allerdings ist der Tooltip äusserst zurückhaltend mit Prognosen.

Ich habe eben 3 Tiefenkristalle entzaubert.
Daraus resultierten einmal 10 Stück Schleierstaub.
Und zweimal je zwei große kosmische Essenzen.

Auf meinem Server kostet ein Tiefenkristall ca. 40G.
Ein Schleierstaub < 4G
und große kosmische Essenzen gehen so <15G weg.

Also für mich sieht das nicht so lohnend aus. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsses
cal


----------



## Dexron (1. Oktober 2009)

hmmmm.... habs schon wieder verpeilt, wo das stand, aber:

es ist wie ein lottospiel, essenzen droppen zwischen 2-(glaube)8 stck. somit loose bei 2, win ab 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei schleierstaub weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr wie hoch die droppzahlen lagen.

btw. die preise sind bei uns ähnlich und ich konnte derzeit noch keine starken preisänderungen wegen diesem "brechen" erkennen.


----------



## Gutslerson (2. Oktober 2009)

ab welchem skill und bei welchem lehrer kann man des lernen?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2009)

Gutslerson schrieb:


> ab welchem skill und bei welchem lehrer kann man des lernen?


Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Zu welchen Lehrer muss man wohl gehen? Welcher Skill erforderlich ist, das siehst du dann schon. *kopfschüttel*

Aber ich würde mal sagen, probiere es beim Lehrer für Kochkunst, da stehen die Chancen recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (3. Oktober 2009)

Ach deswegen sind die Kristalle teurer geworden. Waren schon auf 20g runter. Derzeit mit Glück für 30 zu haben.

Junge, Junge. Lesen ist Macht.


----------



## blindhai (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe mal 10 Schleierstaub, mal 18 Schleierstaub und mal auch nur 3 große Essenzen bekommen.


----------

